
Ask HN: How does HN ranking work? - neeleshs
This question is born out of curiosity - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16041795 is on the 5th page after 3 hours, 67 points &amp; 85 comments, but https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16038243 is on the front page after 4 hours, 3 points and no comments. Another front page example is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16037863, 4 hours, 4 points no comments (as of 1:39PM 12&#x2F;31&#x2F;2017).<p>Does it also have something to do with who submits?
======
jasonhansel
IIRC there is intentionally a measure of randomness in the algorithm, so that
unusual posts can occasionally surface.

